# Mosquito Lagoon



## hlane09 (Apr 1, 2019)

I'm planning on taking my boat to Mosquito Lagoon in a few weeks, I'll mostly be fly fishing while I'm there. Would anyone be willing to divulge some information about the fishery?


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Stay in the marked channels when running, and watch out for giant floating objects, aka Manatees. 

As far as fishing, just find some nice sea grass flats and you should be in business.


----------



## ReelFisher (Mar 14, 2017)

I was there about a month ago with my boat...less and less grass every year I go. As for getting around I would suggest getting the top spot map for the lagoon. "Fishing spots" won't be as accurate now that the grass flats aren't as expansive as they once were, but it will give you good depths and locations of channels for getting around. Shoot me a text and I can tell you where we were catching fish in June.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Look for clean water. I will be out on Saturday so I will let you know if I find any. All our fish are very spooky and picky eaters. So take long shots and try different flies. Most of these fish have seen everything in their life.


----------



## Karlee (Dec 7, 2017)

Do you plan to fish the north or south end?


----------



## hlane09 (Apr 1, 2019)

Karlee said:


> Do you plan to fish the north or south end?


Most likely the north end, but might try to venture south


----------



## Ethan_W (Oct 19, 2015)

Fished the north end a few days ago. Waters a little dirty, but there’s definitely fish around! There’s no real rhyme or reason to the lagoon. Just find some shorelines that stay shallow off the bank for a good ways and pole around, you’re bound to run into a fish or 2. If not, get out to a channel, find new shoreline, pole around. Repeat until fish have been caught. 

If all else fails there’s always JB’s!!


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Fished in and around Three Sisters on Saturday. Water was a little dirtier than I expected. I was with my mom and dad so only spent a couple hours on the platform stalking fish. The few fish we saw, they are not quite the casters to make the presentation. Ended up just sitting on the edge of a deep hole and fishing for mangroves. Were able to catch about a dozen but every single one measured only 9 in!


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

My buddy Matt caught & released this big girl a few months ago.
It was his first time in ML. This should inspires you ...... ICM


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Monster trout have been milling around my honey hole. They only eat pink skrimp flies...


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Monster trout have been milling around my honey hole. They only eat pink skrimp flies...
> 
> View attachment 84772


 Perfect I know exactly where this is...


----------

